# The Military Humidor Project - Kyle Maliszewski



## Kyle Maliszewski (Mar 26, 2009)

*The Military Humidor Project is now underway by Kyle Maliszewski*

The concept was to create a humidor in the mid price range, that exceeded the quality of high-end brand names, focusing on the wood, tobacco and humidification. There are no "frills" added such as stone, silver, gold plating etc.

I believe we have achieved that very successfully.

21" wide X 15" deep X 8" tall.

Hand-Made with 100% solid wood (no veneer or MDF).

Consists of Figured Cherrywood, premium Spanish Cedar and Wenge trim and dovetails.

Electronic, microprocessor controlled humidifier with AC and batter control.

10" X 8" engraved U.S Seal on the top lid.

Left-side cigar box storage capable of 200 cigars and right-side double traus for up to 100 individual cigars.

10-year Warranty and signed Letter of Authenticity.

Size comparison to a low-cost Chinese import made of inferior cedar and veneer.

100% made in the United States of America. Absolutely no veneer is used. The humidor is made of very thick Figured Cherry wood, lined with the finest Spanish Cedar money can buy, and black Wenge wood for the lid trim and dovetails. The hinges are handmade Brusso brass.

The humidor holds up to 100 cigars within the two trays on the right side and up to 200 in cigar boxes in the left-side compartment. The console in the center has an accessories area plus the electronic humidifier compartment.

The particular model has a beautifully engraved U.S. Seal that is approximately 10" wide by 8" high. It is truly a work of art that will give you a real sense of pride.

The electronic humidifier is the only way to go these days. Rather than always seeing your cigars dry out while trying to keep water in a standard sponge system (with widely variable results), this will keep the humidity at 70% with 1% accuracy. The humidity is also adjustable. The unit operates on AC power or battery so if you want to take it on a skiing or camping trip, or to a friends house to watch the football game, just change from AC to battery in about 5 seconds and take it with you.

There are over 8 hours of manual work just to create the side coves, cutting 1/16th of an inch at a time and sanding in between. The Wenge dovetails takes another 4 hours to complete.

Kyle Maliszewski 
[email protected]
Premium Cigar Humidors - Kyle Maleszewski -


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

That is a wonderful work of craftsmanship. Did you do the engraving by hand?


----------



## Kyle Maliszewski (Mar 26, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> That is a wonderful work of craftsmanship. Did you do the engraving by hand?


Thank you for the question Jack. The engraving is done with a high-end laser owned and operated by me, based on a graphic that took longer to create than the hand carving would take. There are 12 designs so far for this project.

Sincerely, Kyle Maliszewski 
Premium Cigar Humidors - Kyle Maleszewski -


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that is truly a work of art.


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW, very nice. Beautiful!


----------



## Kyle Maliszewski (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you for your thoughts, you guys are great, I am enjoying meeting so many good people with such a variance of backgrounds.


----------



## McVegas (Apr 4, 2009)

That is beautiful. I'd like to see one the the USMC EGA on it.

ETA: nevermind, I just checked it out on your website. Outstanding work!


----------

